# Intel changes the whole supercomputing game with Knight's Landing



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> .......But now, with Intel's Knights Landing, there won't be a need to build servers with Xeon processors and Xeon Phi co-processor cards. The Knight's Landing generation will be its own processor, so there will be no more need to cram the Xeon Phi cards into the server box. Those cards were the size of a high-end GPU, which meant a lot of hardware jammed into the box and a lot of heat.
> 
> Much more important is what else it takes away. Knight's Landing will erasing the memory buffer and PCI Express bus that sat between the CPU and main memory and the coprocessor chip and frame buffer memory in the Xeon Phi card. Now that applications run entirely natively instead of offloading the data sets to the coprocessor, all of that latency goes away.


Here


----------

